

Goldman Sachs and the the $45m typo - fun2have
http://www.economist.com/node/18744559?story_id=18744559

======
mgl
So some guy choked by his collar made a basic math mistake but the overall
effect and its range clearly shows how fragile and artificial are modern
financial instruments traded on markets everyday for billions - what affects
the entire economy with its fragileness and artificiality - don't you think?
Sad but true.

